# My bowl



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I cleaned it up as good as I could. I just put a poly finish on it and let it go at that. I'm not really happy with the bottom but I'm still learning


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it, nice grain.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

What ain't ya 'happy' with?. Looks purdy danged nice to me....but whadda I know about 'real' lathe work ???:tongue:


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

That looks great Bobby.What kind of wood,it looks somewhat like Black Locust.


dick


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks good to me. A lot better than the one i'm working on now. Of course it is my first and the mesquite is so hard... it might not have been the best choice for a first bowl.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I think it looks great. Sure nothing to complain about. Beautiful grain.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

You guy's are good. :cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dick that is Mulberry the kind with the berrys that drop on you car and ruin the paint. Or the birds eat them and they then deposit it on your car.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It sure looks good to me Bobby, lol, nothing wrong with the bottom that I can see...I'd buy it. 

TH


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

It looks awsome to me ! I like the bottom too.


----------

